# Rosetail Betta?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm brand new at betta ownership, and I absolutely adore my crowntail, Sheik. But I have been looking at other types of bettas on the internet and I found one called a rosetail. But then I started doing research and I found some sites that say rosetail bettas have a lot of health problems and such because of their heavy fins. I would LOVE to have a rosetail betta in the future, but can you guys weigh in on rosetails? A good idea? Expensive? Difficult to keep?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, rosetails are much like Halfmoons. Their tails can be heavy, so they may chew back their fins - which that is something you'd have to live with. Clean water would then be a must.

As for health, if you were to breed rosetail to rosetail we do not suggest it because there are problems in the genetics 

I'd say go for it, IF you are willing to basically have a 98% chance of a tail biter.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, I have no plans to ever breed betta. I don't know anywhere near enough to properly care for the babies lol I am just curious about getting one in the future because I think they're gooooorgeous. Thanks for the insight, Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem - and I agree, I like the fins :lol: they are beautiful.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

There is one for sale now on either ebay or aquabid. I think its a grey ... cant remember. I want one too, I think they are just gorgeous! Apparently the dorsal can fall/break over too, from the weight. I meant to ask here about that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never heard of that


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're looking to keep a rosetail as a pet, it's perfectly fine. They sure are stunning to look at with all that finnage and it's all a matter of what YOU like. 
Besides what Sena mentioned, there's really no other issues with the fish unless you breed them.
They are not more expensive than other fish and you can find them on Aquabid from time to time.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

They are pretty, but are somewhat of a deformity. don't breed them
i used to have a over rosetail named "Puddles":


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Aahnay said:


> There is one for sale now on either ebay or aquabid. I think its a grey ... cant remember. I want one too, I think they are just gorgeous! Apparently the dorsal can fall/break over too, from the weight. I meant to ask here about that.


Yes, it can happen but it's not horribly common. This can also happen with CT, VTs and HMs. I


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely just wanting one for a pet. And I'm not looking for one immediately, I'm perfectly happy with my crowntail right now (don't have money to blow on another tank for another betta lol). I was just curious for future reference because I am just blown away by how pretty their fins are.

I had not known that the dorsal fins could break! Now I'm gonna be paranoid about my CT lol although he seems happy and healthy (he's working on his bubblenest right now). Thanks for all the input, guys! I'm excited to get a rosetail in the future! And share pics with you guys!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Yes, it can happen but it's not horribly common. This can also happen with CT, VTs and HMs. I


Oh thank you very much. I would think it would make it difficult to swim etc. Although i see pics sometimes with the fin corner bent over, down on the body.

I dont know if that is/looks the same or not.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Well only on rare instances it will break off. 
I just got a OHM today who's branch is broken. I knew this when I bought him from his breeder but I couldn't pass up such an outstanding fish. 
The rays will bend when they are weak and heavy so genetics take an important part, you need to look for fish from lines with strong branching. 
Here's my fish's tail... pic was taken by his breeder Martinismommy (the mother or grandmother of all my fish)!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

O.O oh i love it. I was looking at two similar to him last night. Im having such a difficult time picking just one. The one i want, I just wouldnt buy until I know I wont harm it. 

That sounds awkward, but it sold for 150. I believe i saw it for sale from abroad first, and then here about 2 mos later. He was a mustard gas, green body, gold other. Im not sure why, but he stopped me cold. I couldnt take my eyes off him.

He is why im getting ready now, so next time i see the perfect one, ill be ready.

Still doesnt sound very good when i think about it ... Thank you very much for the pic. Its nice you have someone you trust to buy from, and know the history. Very cool.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a rosetail who turned himself into a CT


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles a over halfmoon rosetail (rest in peace):


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Very pretty, i'd like to have one myself :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup Like Shaina's fishy yours may tail-bite :lol: Even my heavy tailed ancient veiltail does it.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I have one  he litterally chewed his tails to the size of a plakats..made me so angry! but then he realized he made me mad and he stopped lol so just be careful...they are hard to find in petstores but if you can find one online go for it!! they are soooo unique!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles never tore his fins  he did very very slight nips here and there but not very noticable


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got lucky with Taz


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles was solid white when i got him ^^" i like white betta's


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

I think this is a rose tail, but it looks a bit thin to me.


----------

